# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  Microsoft представила список рекомендуемых реселлеров в Беларуси

## Labs

Microsoft дает старт новому уникальному для Беларуси проекту. Для ограждения покупателей от компьютерного пиратства компания запускает на своем официальном сайте новый раздел – «Рекомендуемые Microsoft компании-реселлеры».

В данном разделе приводится список рекомендуемых Microsoft компаний-реселлеров, готовых предложить покупателям лицензионную продукцию Microsoft и предоставить профессиональную консультацию в выборе и установке на ПК лицензионного программного обеспечения (ПО). Список будет регулярно обновляться на основании результатов программы «Таинственный покупатель», которая позволяет всегда быть в курсе колебаний уровня пиратства в компьютерной рознице и оперативно реагировать на нарушения.

Кроме того, раздел содержит полезные рекомендации о том, как определить подлинность ПО, и как безопасно приобрести ПО как в обычных, так и в интернет-магазинах. Выбрав определенный тип продукта, пользователь получит полезные советы по проверке сертификатов подлинности, и найдет подробную информацию о том, на что следует обращать внимание, чтобы покупка оказалась удачной.

Примечательно, что Беларусь является одной из первых стран, в которых реализуется данный проект. Это свидетельствует о высокой ответственности корпорации Microsoft как поставщика программных продуктов перед своими покупателями. Раздел «Рекомендуемые реселлеры» призван помочь пользователям в Беларуси избежать правовых и финансовых рисков, связанных с компьютерных пиратством, и обеспечить безопасность персональных данных.

Сергей Степанов, Менеджер по работе с партнерами Microsoft в Республике Беларусь, отмечает: «Пользователь нелицензионного ПО ставит под угрозу сохранность личной конфиденциальной информации, в том числе данных платежных карт, работоспособность своего компьютера. Лицензионные программные продукты, напротив, открывают дополнительные возможности защиты, доступ к значимым обновлениям, а также позволяют поддерживать производительность компьютера на самом высоком уровне. Компания Microsoft уже не первый год работает с торговыми точками, разъясняя преимущества подлинного ПО и риски пиратства. С одной стороны, это способствует повышению культуры пользования программными продуктами. С другой, помогает сформировать на рынке условия, выгодные для законопослушных торговых партнеров, а не для пиратов».

Подробный список реселлеров, а также рекомендации на что следует обращать внимание при покупке ПК и ПО можно найти на официальном сайте Microsoft по ссылке: http://www.microsoft.com/ru-by/about/retail-licensing.aspx.

----------

